
Sonar enters the third dimension - mixmax
http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2008/07/03/sonar-enters-the-third-dimension/
======
krschultz
I saw the CEO speak about it at a conference recently, the stuff seemed fairly
impressive. They definitely have a nice environmentalist streak running in
them too, save the oceans through technology etc. Seemed like fairly commodity
computers behind an array of sonar senders, but the real key was algorithms.

